# drukarka w kde4

## radek-s

Witam.

Przy konfigurowaniu drukarki w ustawieniach systemowych dostaje komunikat:

usługa 'konfiguracja drukarki; nie udostepnia interfejsu KCModule ze słowem kluczowym system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py. Ta infrastruktura nie pozwala na tworzenie skałdników podanego typu.....

co moze byc tego powodem?

pozdrawiam i dziekuje za podpowiedz

----------

## dziadu

Masz zainstalowane 

```
kde-base/system-config-printer-kde
```

?

Ja osobiście do drukarki używam mechanizmu CUPS bezpośrednio. No i korzystam też z hplip bo akurat mam drukarki HP.

----------

## radek-s

tak, zainstalowane

----------

## Belliash

odpal cupsa, http://localhost:631 -> dodaj sobie drukarke globalna ustaw na domyslna i miej KDE w powazaniu ...

----------

## chilek

A nie lepiej od razu windows zainstalować?  :Very Happy: 

Co pokazuje się po wykonaniu poniższego polecenia?

```
kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde
```

----------

## radek-s

```
esktop ~ # kcmshell4 system-config-printer-kde

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_klauncher.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kded4.so

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kbuildsycoca4.so

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kbuildsycoca4.so

kbuildsycoca4 running...

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/libkdeinit4_kconf_update.so

"KConfigIni: In file /tmp/kde-root/kconf_updateZ10780.tmp, line 1: " Invalid entry (missing '=')

kdeinit4: preparing to launch /usr/lib64/kde4/kio_file.so

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "<string>", line 18, in kpythonpluginfactory_bridge

  File "/usr/share/apps/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py", line 4004, in CreatePlugin

    kcm = u.makeui(component_data, widget_parent)

  File "/usr/share/apps/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py", line 223, in makeui

    special_choice=_("Automatic rotation")),

  File "/usr/share/apps/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py", line 51, in _

    return unicode(i18n(string), "utf-8")

UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf8' codec can't decode bytes in position 16-17: unexpected end of data

```

----------

## chilek

Spróbuj nałożyć na system-config-printer-kde.py poniższą łatkę:

```

--- /usr/share/apps/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py 2009-07-29 22:25:10.000000000 +0200

+++ /usr/share/apps/system-config-printer-kde/system-config-printer-kde.py      2009-09-13 13:24:01.133561672 +0200

@@ -48,7 +48,16 @@

 #use _() to keep code the same as gnome system-config-printer

 def _(string):

-    return unicode(i18n(string), "utf-8")

+#    return unicode(i18n(string), "utf-8")

+    try:

+        translated_string=i18n(string)

+    except:

+        print "ERROR: Couldn't translate %s" % translated_string

+    try:

+        return unicode(translated_string, "utf-8")

+    except:

+        print "ERROR: Couldn't unicode %s" % translated_string

+        return unicode(string, "utf-8")

 def translate(self, prop):

     """reimplement method from uic to change it to use gettext"""

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *chilek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> +    try:
> 
> ...

 

Nie lepiej użyć errors="replace"?

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> odpal cupsa, http://localhost:631 -> dodaj sobie drukarke globalna ustaw na domyslna i miej KDE w powazaniu ...

 

Tak samo uwazam, ewentualnie http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/printing-howto.xml przejrzyj. Mialem kiedys podobny problem z kde, CUPS rozwiazal go.

----------

